# Breeding GSP



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought I would see if I could get your opinion about breeding my GSP
1st 
My female is AKC registered 
good old fashion hunting stock

The Male is where things get complicated
His Mother is AKC registered
His Father is a German Registered Deutsch-Kurzhaar (German Shorthair ) which has a very high standard of requirements to receive registration 

AKC won't register the male or pups 

Nstra may register the dog - pups
Not checked into it much 
not looking breed a trial dog 

Suggestions on registration or should i even worry about it

Issues with this breeding? 

Thanks for you suggestions and comments

geowol
George


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Try to pre sell some of the pups and see if people are willing to buy a non registered pup. I wouldn't but some may. I also wouldn't buy one with a nstra registration. The problem for me is if I competed in AKC trials or test the qualifications would not go on the papers if I sold pups. Some people don't care but how much are you going to get for them "is it worth your time" there is a ad right below this one for registered GSP's for $300. If you are going to sell them for less that that I would say don't waste you time it is not worth it. Your other option is to find a nice stud then sell the pups for enough more to get the stud fee back. You could then register the dogs and the money you would get would be alot more. I have a very nice stud but I think you live too far from me I am near toledo. If you want to go this route tell me where in the state you live and I might be able to steer you to a nice dog over your way.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks GSP
It's a hard decision it's defiantly not about the money and the litter should turn out to be a very versatile match for the foot hunter it's just that registration issue
I live in Grove city sub of Columbus
If you know anyone closer with the dixie \ moesgard breed I'd be very interested

Thanks again for your comments gave me another perspective
geowol


----------

